# lease a bar



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

iam coming to phapos in jan 010 and would like to know how easy it is to lease a bar can anyone help
i am also a sitemanager do u think there is job there for me


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Theres loades of bars, clubs etc for rental and purchase, the proceedure is very similar to the UK, except the goodwill is often a stubmling block.

As for your occupation, its a quieter building market just now and loads of guys like yourself competing for the same jobs, so its up to you to sell yourself.


----------

